# Längste Internet-Adresse



## Telekomunikacja (11 Juni 2005)

> *Längste Internet-Adresse zum Schiller-Jahr*
> 
> Der Verein Deutsche Sprache lässt Friedrich Schiller eine besondere Ehre zuteil werden: Dem Dichter und Dramatiker sicherte sie die längste Internet-Adresse der Welt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juni 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,359879,00.html


> Long is beautiful


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,359792,00.html


> Die längste Web-Adresse der Welt


etwas ausführlichere Infos 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (11 Juni 2005)

*längste Web-Adresse der Welt*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,359879,00.html


Da sind ja ein paar tolle Adressen dabei...


----------

